# menthol



## catfishcookin (Nov 2, 2003)

New to bees...so the question is do I put in menthol now and where do I put it and is there a specific type of menthol to put in? When do I take the menthol out? Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Menthol needs to be used when it is hot outside - putting menthol in now won't do anything for you.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You sent me a PM asking what chemicals you should be using in the hive right now. I would have sent this in a PM, but your IN box is full!!!

Good question.

I do not use chemicals in my hives so I'm not the one to ask!

I believe most beekeepers put in Api-Strips after they remove the honey supers. From what I'm reading from Better Bee, now is the time to be pulling these strips out of your hives to reduce immunity to the strips.

I think some also add a medicine to their sugar water to help them through the winter - I don't do that either.

I've been able to combat varroa mites by smoking the hives real well with pine needles after the field bees have come in. This causes the bees to groom more which displaces the mites. During the warm weather, I use a bottomless hive so mites fall to the ground.

It's a gamble not to use chemicals, but I don't want my honey exposed to chemicals, nor any mites to become resistant to the chemicals.

I have some URLs on our website where you could find more information.

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/bee.html

Best Wishes!
Cyndi


----------

